# Target disk mode in OS 9?



## thisbechuck (May 19, 2002)

Hey everyone. Allright, I'm familiar with the OS X target disk mode (holding down the 't' key at computer startup), I was curious if the same principle worked on OS 9. Thanks.


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 19, 2002)

you betcha! i target device my ibook to my b&w g3... it's runnin' os 9.2.2, but i think it works in older versions, too...


----------



## Charon (May 19, 2002)

Hmm.. What is this target disk mode? I have never heard of it. Do I dare to startup my computer and hold T?

Aww.. Sure why not..


----------



## thisbechuck (May 19, 2002)

i hope it didn't do anything to you . target disk mode enables the computer to be plugged into any other computer via FireWire and it's hard drives will be seen as external FireWire hard drives.


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 19, 2002)

I belive target disk mode works under any circumstqance since it is part of the firmware. Just a guess, but it does work with either system installed.


----------



## jcarter (May 20, 2002)

Target disc mode works for me in all OS 9s.  But never tried it with with 9 on one and X on the other?


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 22, 2002)

you could even be running os 8 on the target device... it's all firmware...


----------

